# wrist injury



## cfr (Nov 6, 2004)

Ive read a few wrist injury posts here and it would seem as though Ive come to the right place. My injured wrist has been this way for probably a month now. Very often It doesnt bother me @ all but the pain never stays gone. It wasnt bothering me when I went to bed last night but then I woke up this morning and its aggrevated. Ive never had any swelling, even when it first occured. I could probably do anything on it successfully if needed so the pain isnt overwhelming. Whenever I ice it, it seems to just make it stiffer. Not really hurt more, but not help either. Is now a good time for heat?


----------



## Vadim (Nov 6, 2004)

It's a good time to see your doctor. Having a nagging injury can definitely be a hamper to training but dont let it stop you. Go see a doctor and get it properly treated. 

  Meanwhile you might want to try some VERY LIGHT wrist strengthening exercises such as squeezing a tennis ball or wrist curls or reverse wrist curls with light weights.

   If you feel pain doing these types of exercises then stop. How did your wrist injury occur?

-Vadim


----------



## cfr (Nov 6, 2004)

Vadim said:
			
		

> How did your wrist injury occur?
> 
> -Vadim



Kinda embarrassing. I was sleeping with my hand outstretched and my flopped into bed, land on my wrist.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 6, 2004)

Ouch... I guess thats a wake up call. :xtrmshock   

 Yeah try to see a sports medicine doctor because they will be able to accurately diagnose your injury and give you a proper recovery plan so that you dont really feel any pain in your wrist anymore. Keep us posted.

-Vadim


----------



## cfr (Nov 6, 2004)

cfr said:
			
		

> Kinda embarrassing. I was sleeping with my hand outstretched and my flopped into bed, land on my wrist.




I meant to say my wife flopped into bed.


----------



## OC Kid (Nov 8, 2004)

You need to rest it. Maybe wrap it with a wrist support .

You also should start taking some asprin or Ibprofin if that dont work then go to the Dr. 
You may need a stronger anti inflamtory or worse.... 

I am not in the medical field so take my advice with that in mind.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 13, 2004)

got into some sand bags in china and did all sorts of crazy damage to myself on the same type of impact you describe.  Likely it's just a kink in some connective tissue that bneeds to relax and be worked out . A good arnica / camphor blend should help soften it up followed by some nice stretches and deep rub throughs around the entirity of the lower forearm , running your thumb along the inside .  There are two stretches I do often that also do several times a day to keep my wrist tendons flexible.  start in a prayer like position and bring one palm up against your opposite finger tips, with a loose arm, slowly push out until your palm is covering and pushing the majority of your inner finger surface.  then shake it out if like and take the ball of the same palm and push down fingers pulling in from top of  wrist until your stretching hand is at 90ish degrees to your underwrist.  Then I like to "worm " my hands until it's it's loose.  Great stretch particularly in tricep work warm .  Have actually studied a lil myself for some years but if in doubt, see your local professional.

Blooming Lotus


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 7, 2004)

How did you injure your wrist?  Was it through martial arts?  I have a very weak right wrist because I type so much on the computer...  What I do, because I have constant pains in my wrist, is not to put your wrist in contact with ice, but rather soak your wrist in hot water.  Use a sponge, and slowly grasp it, this will help strengthen it.  Although I'd recommend you see a doctor before trying this


----------



## cfr (Dec 7, 2004)

My wife flopped on it while I was sleeping. Ive noticed too though that heat helps more than cold for this particular injury.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 8, 2004)

I had a similar discussion re: 1st aid for a discloated shoulder with some other professionals and what you're describing definately sounds like bad tendon resettlement after the initial jerk, which is likely why heat is helping to relax the site allowing it ease it's way back where it belongs, as opposed to cold treatment for muscle inflammation. Still recommend the stretching, but it sounds as though you have it under control anyway.

cheers

BL


----------



## cfr (Dec 8, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> Still recommend the stretching, but it sounds as though you have it under control anyway.
> 
> cheers
> 
> BL



Somewhat. Its alot better, but I cant quite get over the hump.


----------

